# Cries of the Damned



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

It started off a normal day for Captain Antares Valdez of the Sironian 8th regiment of the Imperial guard. He looked up at the dark skys of Planet Turelis V with a look of sorrow and relief of on his face. Sorrow for the loss of many of his men. He looked at his blood-wreathed sword, in his mind he damned the sons of Ogryns at headquarters, for the Sironian regiments specialised in ranged combat and in the battle against the Greenskins they were practically slaughtered. For this, Captain Valdez damned them, wishing his regiment had never been sent here by the bastards at Segmentum command. He returned his gaze to the Turelisian sky thinking about the days before, about the events that led to how it is now....

The cruiser _Terra's gem_ closed in on Turelis V, Captain Valdez sat in the briefing room with the other company officer's, there he recognised the grizzled Captain Sol Varna of the 3rd company, otherwise known as the Stone-hammer by his men for his Iron-fist attitude in campaigns and his rare signs of emotion except for anger and the handsome, polished up Captain Artemis "Goldy" Siltinar who is known for his gold prosthetic hand. In the middle of the room stood the commander of the Sironian 8th, General Tsilvaan. He then began to speak in a gruff voice "Officers of the Sironian 8th we have received our next orders. Segmentum command as notified us that the enemy has taken more of the planet's provinces and are leaving devastation in their wake" "Who is it we are facing General"? A voice emerged from the audience whom Valdez recognised to be the recently promoted Captain Aevis of the 6th company. "Orks, Captain that is who we are facing" replied General Tsilvaan. _Oh great_ Valdez thought to himself "How many are we facing sir?" he asked. "The governor reports of at least 200,000 Greenskins all of them led by a Warboss who calls himself Gutt-Rippa as the reports say, you are all dismissed, the Emperor protects".

His chamber filled with very few comforts, the Captain starts to clean his Hellpistol. "It's time again old friends" he whispered as he cleaned the ornate pistol crafted for him by Magos Soltarioq as reward for the successful defense of the Forge world Orminae Prime from the forces of the Traitor marines. Valdez picks up a sword, the one he possessed since being made Captain of the 2nd company and had served him in many battles and never let him down.
Suddenly, the doors slid open and in came Lieutenant Britae, the adjutant of General Tsilvaan. "I have come with news Captain Valdez" he braced himself for the Lieutenants news "the General has ordered that 2nd and 6th company are to be landing on Turelis V first in order to support the local PDF in the city of Saint Tyraeus".

The hangar bay of the _Terra's Gem_ was bustling with Sironian Guardsman as they prepared to dispatch to the Planet below, Valdez announced what the General told the Captains at the meeting, "men of the Sironian 8th 2nd company, we are being dispatched to Turelis V to aid the local Planet defense forces in defending against the Orks along with Captain Aevis' 6th Company as well as aid from the 9th mechanised company of the PDF. I know it's the first time in 10 years we have fought against those Greenskinned bastards but we must purge them in the name of the Emperor. Sergeant Caridian's squad will provide protection for the City council and the rest of you will accompany me at the front lines. We are the men of the 2nd company and we bring death from a afar. FOR SIRONIA!!!" The men replied the Regiments battlecry in an awe-inspiring shout that would put the overzealous to shame. Valdez felt pride in his men as they piled into the transport and will drop to their fates not knowing the horrors of the war down below......

To be continued


----------

